# Test 400 with Tren A doseage



## tunni4264 (Mar 3, 2011)

Hi all i am new on here and hope i have posted in the right place well here goes i was after some information about doseage i am on my second cycle my first cycle was mega test 350 1ml a week put on about 1 stone i am currantly on test 400 with tren a i am doing 500ml of test and 500ml of tren on a monday and thursday is this enough as my source says to do 1ml of each on a monday and thursday i am 6ft 1 and now 12 stone i am looking to bulk and just to let you know i am 3 weeks into this cycle i also have some testolic i was going to save till my next cycle or do you think i will benifit from using this aswell and can it be put into same shot any help would be great many thanks.


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

2000ml per week ?lol

you mean your doing 500mgs test and 500mgs tren a every monday and thursday? if so thats far far too much ,so many things wrong with your cycle .


----------



## Josh1436114527 (Apr 3, 2007)

At 6ft 1 and only 12 stone you need food and lots of it


----------



## andyjames (Nov 20, 2008)

1ml of test4 on a mon and a thurs. 1ml of tren ace eod. Top this with plenty of calories from carbs protein and fat. Lift heavy using compounds. Do no cardio. Sleep plenty and take in 3-4 litres of water per day. Job done


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

if your source says do 1ml of each on monday and thursday but your injecting 500mgs tren a on monday and thursday then i see something very wrong here .

tren a is most of the time dosed at 100mgs per ml so this would mean your injecting 5ml at time to hit 500mgs ,whats thats all about?


----------



## tunni4264 (Mar 3, 2011)

thanks andyjames for your info as for other replies thats why i am on here to ask advise as for being 12 stone and 6ft 1 i eat like a hourse and always have but could never gain a pound i was before my first cycle 10 st 8 so it is working i dont mean to sound like a *ob but i just need some advise so any idea on cycles please let me know as been reading loads but all diffrent thanks


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

so your source tell you to do 1ml of each mon/thurs but you do 5ml of tren and 1ml test every mon/thurs?

just trying to get an idea of what your doing mate.


----------



## tunni4264 (Mar 3, 2011)

sorry apple just read your last post i also am having test 400 with the tren A test 400 is 400 ml per 1ml shot and tren A is 100ml per 1ml shot sory if this was not clear in my first post


----------



## Josh1436114527 (Apr 3, 2007)

tunni4264 said:


> thanks andyjames for your info as for other replies thats why i am on here to ask advise as for being 12 stone and 6ft 1 i eat like a hourse and always have but could never gain a pound i was before my first cycle 10 st 8 so it is working i dont mean to sound like a *ob but i just need some advise so any idea on cycles please let me know as been reading loads but all diffrent thanks


I wasn't trying to put you down mate but you are asking for advice and that is the best advice i could give you,alot of the time people say there eating loads but if you compare it to somebody who actually eats loads then they are usually suprised. I just find it hard to believe you couldn't get to more than 10 st 8 naturally at your height, but hay i dont know your history so i wont pick on it anymore,now regarding your cycle if you are determinded to do it then just stick to the test 400 and leave the tren for now


----------



## andyjames (Nov 20, 2008)

I gotta be honest bud, u can't go far wrong with the old test, deca, dbol stack for whacking on some serious size. As you're a hardgainer calories are key here. Maybe post up your bulk diet and we'll see if we can help you with that before looking further at cycles and supplementation


----------



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

tunni4264 said:


> Hi all i am new on here and hope i have posted in the right place well here goes i was after some information about doseage i am on my second cycle my first cycle was mega test 350 1ml a week put on about 1 stone i am currantly on test 400 with tren a i am doing 500ml of test and 500ml of tren on a monday and thursday is this enough as my source says to do 1ml of each on a monday and thursday i am 6ft 1 and now 12 stone i am looking to bulk and just to let you know i am 3 weeks into this cycle i also have some testolic i was going to save till my next cycle or do you think i will benifit from using this aswell and can it be put into same shot any help would be great many thanks.


whats your diet like mate,

youre doing 1000mg tren with 1000mg test ew?!


----------



## tunni4264 (Mar 3, 2011)

hi and thanks for the advise my diet varries a bit i normally dont eat brekfast untill about half ten and would normally be corn flakes etc then dinner about 1 ish and can be from a full breakfast or simler and then will go till about six and will be spag boll/ chilli/ chickin dinner/ curry/ fish/ all sperad through the weel plus varios snacks through day and night also 1x whey protine shake a day all of these are in big porsions i do eat a lot of fruit as snacks thanks


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

tunni4264 said:


> hi and thanks for the advise my diet varries a bit i normally dont eat brekfast untill about half ten and would normally be corn flakes etc then dinner about 1 ish and can be from a full breakfast or simler and then will go till about six and will be spag boll/ chilli/ chickin dinner/ curry/ fish/ all sperad through the weel plus varios snacks through day and night also 1x whey protine shake a day all of these are in big porsions i do eat a lot of fruit as snacks thanks


theres your problem mate .your diet is very poor.


----------



## tunni4264 (Mar 3, 2011)

ok mate thanks any suggestions


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

tunni4264 said:


> hi and thanks for the advise my diet varries a bit i normally dont eat brekfast untill about half ten and would normally be corn flakes etc then dinner about 1 ish and can be from a full breakfast or simler and then will go till about six and will be spag boll/ chilli/ chickin dinner/ curry/ fish/ all sperad through the weel plus varios snacks through day and night also 1x whey protine shake a day all of these are in big porsions i do eat a lot of fruit as snacks thanks


no wonder you don`t put weight on .

how much of each gear are you taking please be very precise as you are not making any sense so far .


----------



## tunni4264 (Mar 3, 2011)

1ml of test 400 and 1ml of trenA a week


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

that`s better , you got pct ready ?


----------



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

1ml of tren a is a waste so drop it, check the diet forum mate,


----------



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

12 week 4-600mg test and a good diet is all you need


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

Got to agree with trenz On this


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

uhan said:


> that`s better , you got pct ready ?


thats better ? 1ml tren e once a week? there is nothing better about .infact its very bad .

to the op ,drop the tren a as it needs to be injected every other day and just run test 400 once a week .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

apple said:


> thats better ? 1ml tren e once a week? there is nothing better about .infact its very bad .
> 
> to the op ,drop the tren a as it needs to be injected every other day and just run test 400 once a week .


lol i meant better than 1000mg per week


----------



## tunni4264 (Mar 3, 2011)

thanks guys going to look at diet forum now if i forget the test how much test 400 do you think a week i also have testolic in the 2ml amp bottles any good or not i dont mind if i have to takee eod


----------



## tunni4264 (Mar 3, 2011)

forgot to say no pct ready yet any ideas ?


----------



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

tunni4264 said:


> thanks guys going to look at diet forum now if i forget the test how much test 400 do you think a week i also have testolic in the 2ml amp bottles any good or not i dont mind if i have to takee eod


weeks

1-12 1-1.5ml of test 400

1-4 testolic 100mg eod

10-14 testolic 100mg eod

1-14 hcg 500iu

1-15 0.5 mg adex eod

14-17 50mg clomid with 20mg nolva

4500+ cals ed

250g protien

350mg good carbs

150mg good fats


----------



## shreddedbrahh (Jul 13, 2013)

Diet stills needs to be in check mate bare this in mind OP


----------

